# General > Music >  beautiful violin for sale

## surrigarth

beautiful RED metallic 3/4 sized  violin for sale 
including case,shoulder rest ect
all for only £40
if interested pm me 

great for beginners 

thanks x ::

----------


## antony

Hi just wondered if the violin was still for sale and would it suit a 9 year old who's just in the process of starting violin lessons at school?  ::  if so could you drop me a message or contact me on 01955602664 

thanks 

   Antony

----------

